# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة GearGrinder كامله للتحميل

## brae2009

اليوم اقدم لكم لعبة GearGrinder كامله للتحميل

الحد الأدنى لمتطلبات النظام : 
نظام التشغيل : Windows XP SP3, Windows Vista SP1
المعالج : إنتل بنتيوم 2.5 غيغاهرتز 
الذاكرة : 1 جيجا
مساحة حرة : 4 غيغابايت
الفيديو : ديريكت اكس 9.0 
لتحميل عرض للعبه فيديو قبل تحميلها

http://rapidshare.com/files/295024458/video.rar

باسوورد الملف
www.diseasecure.info

صور من اللعبه بعد تحميلها








تحميل اجزاء اللعبه



PART 1

PART 2

PART 3

PART 4

PART 5


إذا طلب منك باسوورد اكتب

www.u2tours.info



تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## MR.X

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية 
ونورت المنتدى

----------


## جسر الحياة

يسلمو إيديك

----------

